# GenieGo Error 8-54-0



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey all, I've had my HR 44 for about a week now, I also have and HR20 and HR23 connected as well (once I watch all the shows on those two I'll add my Genie Clients)

So I had the GenieGo working, downloaded a show or two, then moved em to my iPad and macbook air.

Now when I start up GenieGo on my iPad, Mac Book Air, and iPhone I get an error 8-54-0 saying that it cannot access my HD-DVR's and that I need to check my settings, well, they are all on Yes or Allow as it requests.

Any suggestions


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

On the GenieGO box, are all 3 LEDs blue?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

NR4P said:


> On the GenieGO box, are all 3 LEDs blue?


Of Course Not.

Status is orange/red 
Network is blue
Activity has no color


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Try performing a 3 second reset and if that doesn't work perform a 30 second reset. Inside the front cover should be a little red button. Press and hold for 3 seconds and then let it reboot. If after a few minutes, the status button is not blue, try the 30 second reset by pressing and holding the button for 30 seconds.

- Merg


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Status when not Blue usually means there's no internet connection to the GenieGO box. 

First thing to try is a 30 sec reset. Find the red button inside the little front window and press it for 30 secs, then release. About 2 mins later you should have all blues. Don't worry it won't erase any content.

If not blue, you need to find out why the GenieGO isn't connecting to the internet.
Did you change something since it originally worked?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok went with the 30 second reboot to start.

Same color of lights.

No wiring changes since it worked a few days ago.

I have to find the other thread I was having setup questions to find the trace function. 
But, wiring is currently Modem to Airport Express, one port from AE goes directly to GenieGo.

Out of Home setup says all good. - I am on the home network.

When I look at iphone app, help network assistant, all 6 connectivity tests pass.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I ran the traceroute on my mac and since the geniego now goes through one router it doesn't show anything on step 2.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Status when not Blue usually means there's no internet connection to the GenieGO box.
> 
> First thing to try is a 30 sec reset. Find the red button inside the little front window and press it for 30 secs, then release. About 2 mins later you should have all blues. Don't worry it won't erase any content.
> 
> ...


i have no idea why the GenieGo is not connecting to the internet. All of the other devices connected beyond it seem to work


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

How are your DVR's connected to the AE?

If you press the right arrow on your DVR's remotes, do you get TV apps to show up on screen?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

No Internet detected. Hmmmm. Argh. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok my DECA is connected to a linksys router that is connected to AirPort Extreme. DECA shows all green








Front to back. 
Airport express. 
Linksys router ( wi-fi disabled). 
Comcast modem. 
DECA.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I think whole home is working too. I thought we were watching shows that were recorded other DVR's earlier


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Can't see shows on hr 20 that I had to reactivate to system on Friday because when I installed the geniego it took the hr20 off my account. 

That is only change recently 

HR23 still works


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm seeing a bunch of boxes in the picture.
I think I see a modem, AE, and a router.

GenieGO and the DVR's must be connected to the same router. GenieGO can't be on a different router than the DVRs.
So if you have a modem and a router following it, the GenieGO and the DECA must be connected to the very same router.

And your wireless devices should be connected to the same router for GenieGO access.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok. I will. Move some cables


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Can you check the IP addresses of your receivers? Did you input the IP addresses when you set things up or did you let the receivers get their own IP address?


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm seeing a bunch of boxes in the picture.
I think I see a modem, AE, and a router.

GenieGO and the DVR's must be connected to the same router. GenieGO can't be on a different router than the DVRs.
So if you have a modem and a router following it, the GenieGO and the DECA must be connected to the very same router.

And your wireless devices should be connected to the same router.


If the AE and the Linksys are connected then the GenieGo and receivers can be connected to either one.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

After you move cables, you need to reboot everything to get new IP addresses.

I'm not sure why you have a router and an AE.
I'd have one or the other, not both

If you need more wired ports than the router or AE, get a 4 port or 8 port switch.
Do not daily chain routers.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

NR4P said:


> After you move cables, you need to reboot everything to get new IP addresses.
> 
> I'm not sure why you have a router and an AE.
> I'd have one or the other, not both
> ...


As long as only one has its DHCP server active, using the second as a switch is fine. Of course, if both are handing out IP addresses, that could be a problem.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

The Merg said:


> As long as only one has its DHCP server active, using the second as a switch is fine. Of course, if both are handing out IP addresses, that could be a problem. - Merg Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Yup, I sure do agree with that. Getting into settings and turning off DHCP is a hassle for many.
I just find is easier to have one router and a switch after and life is easy. 
Switches don't get the credit they deserve for their simplicity.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Can you check the IP addresses of your receivers? Did you input the IP addresses when you set things up or did you let the receivers get their own IP address?
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I never set the IP addresses for my receivers I let them get their own.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Go ahead and post the IP addresses of your receivers then please.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> If the AE and the Linksys are connected then the GenieGo and receivers can be connected to either one.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I hooked em both up to the linksys


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

NR4P said:


> After you move cables, you need to reboot everything to get new IP addresses.
> 
> I'm not sure why you have a router and an AE.
> I'd have one or the other, not both
> ...


I haven't quite talked my wife into an 8 or 12 port router/switch..


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

If the GenieGO and DECA are connected to the Linksys, the lights should turn blue after reboots.
However if the AE is what your PC's or IOS devices are connecting to and that is giving out a different IP address, the wireless devices won't see the GenieGO box.

Linksys usually defaults to 192.168.1.x and AE is 10.x. if I recall.
So that is an issue

First step is blue lights on GenieGO box and DVRs that see the internet


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

need to reboot devices..


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

NR4P said:


> If the GenieGO and DECA are connected to the Linksys, the lights should turn blue after reboots.
> However if the AE is what your PC's or IOS devices are connecting to and that is giving out a different IP address, the wireless devices won't see the GenieGO box.
> 
> Linksys usually defaults to 192.168.1.x and AE is 10.x. if I recall.
> ...


yea, looks like I have to move both to the AE...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I haven't quite talked my wife into an 8 or 12 port router/switch..

I have two of these... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166035

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok. I'm moving wires, rebooting, and trying to cook dinner.


but If I'm understanding all the help correctly the DECA and GenieGo need to be on the same wireless network, as well as hardwired into the same router. My problem is that I have a Sonos too, and it needs to be on the same router as the wireless network i am using. 

or at least thats what I think.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

yea, looks like I have to move both to the AE...


You can use the Linksys as a switch as long as you turn off the DHCP server on it. That way only the AE will be giving out IP addresses to your devices. If you had devices that got IP addresses from the Linksys, you'll need to reboot them so they grab an IP address from the AE.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok so I had 3 blue lights, but then I moved the network cables to the AE from the Linksys, now it cannot find my GenieGo


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok so I had 3 blue lights, but then I moved the network cables to the AE from the Linksys, now it cannot find my GenieGo


Perform a 30 second reset on the GenieGo.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

connectivity test #6 not working now..

3 blue lights though


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

connectivity test #6 not working now..

3 blue lights though
You would need to repeat OOH set up for the "new" router


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't seem to set it up.. GenieGo apps to recognize my router...

hmm would that be the AE? or the Linksys? 

Why isn't there a network port on the GenieGo to make all these "on the same network issues" go away


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok going to bed... will try and figure this out tomorrow... Flying out of town Wednesday morning.... hopefully will figure it out by then.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm confident that this was all working fine before i reactivated my hr20. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't seem to set it up.. GenieGo apps to recognize my router...

hmm would that be the AE? or the Linksys? 

Why isn't there a network port on the GenieGo to make all these "on the same network issues" go away
Whichever one is driving the DirecTV system


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Argh!!! So, I will have to wire the modem to the linksys and get in and set it up that way ?

i turned linksys wireless off to make this all work years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Argh!!! So, I will have to wire the modem to the linksys and get in and set it up that way ?

i turned linksys wireless off to make this all work years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


If you are using the Linksys just as a switch, just keep the wireless off on it and be sure the DHCP server on it is turned off as well. You should be able to log into the Linksys and set it up to obtain an IP address from the AE or you can assign it a static IP address within the same subnet as the AE.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

If you are using the Linksys just as a switch, just keep the wireless off on it and be sure the DHCP server on it is turned off as well. You should be able to log into the Linksys and set it up to obtain an IP address from the AE or you can assign it a static IP address within the same subnet as the AE.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Ok. I will try my luck. 
I can't log into it the way things are set up right now. Hopefully I can just switch a network cable or two and plug the modem directly into it so I can modify it. 

If not. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Problem might be related to your Sonos. Try disconnecting that and reset everything again. See more details about the Sonos issue here ....
http://forums.directv.com/thread/11252369


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Problem might be related to your Sonos. Try disconnecting that and reset everything again. See more details about the Sonos issue here ....
> http://forums.directv.com/thread/11252369


maybe.

But I'm sure everything was working before I reactivated my HR20.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok, heading to work. gonna buy a hammer.

I have the genie go, and DECA both on the Airport Extreme. 1 amber light 1 blue light.

and still 5 of 6 on the network connectivity, unable to set up out of home. I'm on the same wireless network.

if I move the cables to the linksys which is behind the AE I get 3 blue lights but cannot connect to that router to set up its ports


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

any thoughts about this problem fixing itself If I drop the 2 HR units and just connect the Genie Clients? 

The whole purpose of keeping the HR's on the system was to watch the already recorded shows.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I have two of these... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166035
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


for the extra $5 is this one worth it? or should I just go with your suggestion?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166078


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

for the extra $5 is this one worth it? or should I just go with your suggestion?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166078

For a home use environment, the first one is fine.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Found this on Amazon,

http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-100Mbps-Ethernet-Address-RFS-108/dp/B00915B76Q/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1378218710&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=Rosewill+RFS-108+8+port+10%2F100Mbps+Fast+Ethernet+Energy+Saving+Metal+Enclosure+Switch+with+3-Year

Trigger pulled.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Found this on Amazon,

http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-100Mbps-Ethernet-Address-RFS-108/dp/B00915B76Q/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1378218710&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=Rosewill+RFS-108+8+port+10%2F100Mbps+Fast+Ethernet+Energy+Saving+Metal+Enclosure+Switch+with+3-Year

Trigger pulled.

Perfect.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

There isn't a lot of technology in a 8 port switch.
If Staples, Office Depot, Frys, or Office Max has one at a reasonable price, buy it today and bring it home.
As others have stated, save $ and pick something up.

The key to getting everything working including OOH without pain, is one modem, talking to one router with the 8 port switch.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok so I'm out of luck for my trip. Argh. 

I still find it odd that OOH doesn't work when I have the modem go directly to AirPort Extreme then two ports out of AE 1 to DECA. 2 to GenieGo yet it still doesn't work


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

woj027 said:


> Ok so I'm out of luck for my trip. Argh.
> 
> I still find it odd that OOH doesn't work when I have the modem go directly to AirPort Extreme then two ports out of AE 1 to DECA. 2 to GenieGo yet it still doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


One you have the Linksys router out of the way, we can be certain that your devices are grabbing an IP address only from the AE. If you can disconnect the Linksys for now and hook the DECA and GenieGo to the AE, do that. Perform a 30-second reset on the GenieGo and rerun Network Setup on the receivers. That should ensure they are all getting new IP addresses.

- Merg


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok so I turned on the HR44 and it said that I needed a hardware upgrade (775?) the (776?) too many receivers. could this be my problem?

I'm going nuts!

I just ran network setup on the hr23 and it says connected to network now.

going to try my luck on Hr20


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

could i have too many feeds being requested? I have 9 right now (HR44(5), HR23(2), HR20(2))

HR20 network setup says I need Sat Dish Alignment, Cannot detect Internet, and Phone line (duh)


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok I think it was all about the HR20. It was the 8th and 9th feeds on the 8 feed SWM. It caused conflicts throughout the system

I now have one Genie Mini client connected and I can use GenieGo!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That would be it. You can't have more than 8 tuners on a SWM-LNB. To have the HR20, you need to have a SWM16 or you could set the HR20 to only use 1 tuner.

- Merg


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, moral of the story

"Simple SWM set-up 8 tuners good, 9 tuners bad"


----------

